# modalidade de transporte público



## airosa

Bom dia a todos.

Existe na Rússia um tipo de transporte público com capacidade para umas 13-15 pessoas que segue uma rota determinada (igual que um autocarro). Como se chamaria em seus países (lusofalantes e hispanofalantes) se é que também existe?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

No Rio de Janeiro o chamamos de "van" mas a capacidade é de 7 a 9 passageiros.


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal chama-se _'mini-bus', __'mini-autocarro' ou 'autocarro mini'._ Existem em Lisboa, pelo menos. Fazem parte da rede normal de transportes públicos por autocarro, fazendo as linhas de escasso movimento ou serviços especiais para deficientes. Os que conheço são ligeiramente maiores do que os da sua foto, se bem que não creio que levem mais passageiros.
http://www.carris.pt/pt/autocarros-mini/
http://www.carris.pt/pt/autocarros-pmr/


----------



## Ben-Sur

¡Muy buenas!

Por donde yo vivo también los hay con idéntico uso al que ha mencionado Carfer en Lisboa. Por ejemplo en Huelva no los hay porque es una ciudad pequeña pero en Sevilla sí y se les suele llamar *minibús.*

Saludos.


----------



## José Fernando

Em São Paulo chamamos de "lotação"


----------



## Tomby

airosa said:


> Bom dia a todos.
> 
> Existe na Rússia um tipo de transporte público com capacidade para umas 13-15 pessoas que segue uma rota determinada (igual que um autocarro). Como se chamaria em seus países (lusofalantes e hispanofalantes) se é que também existe?


En España todavía no es muy habitual el uso de este tipo de transporte colectivo. En Barcelona le llaman _Bus de Barri_ (Bus de Barrio), pero en otras ciudades es posible que tengan otros nombres.
De forma genérica son conocidos como minibús o microbús aunque estos creo que se destinan a cubrir lo que llamamos "servicios discrecionales", o sea, empresas o personas los alquilan para un evento determinado: reunión en un determinado lugar, transporte de turistas en visitas panorámicas a ciudades o monumentos, transporte de invitados a un banquete, etc. A veces cubren el servicio de los "coches de línea" o "autos de línea" en trayectos con pocos usuarios. Los "coches de línea" son los autocares que cubren un servicio determinado (todo lo contrario de servicio discrecional), me refiero a los que prestan un servicio periódico entre dos localidades, por ejemplo el coche de línea entre Barcelona y Molins de Rei y que para en los pueblos de la ruta o línea.
Por lo que he visto en tu foto, yo pienso que ese vehículo está más próximo a ser un taxi colectivo (antes de aparecer los minibuses y el uso generalizado del coche particular se usaban bastante en España, ahora creo que no tanto) que a un microbús.
¡Saludos!


----------



## brasileirinho

As 'vans' a que se referia "whysoeu" são diferentes em número de passageiros das que circulam por aqui (interior de São Paulo). Aqui temos vans de até 15 passageiros (16 se apertar), mas não são de transporte público, e sim privadas (de aluguel) e seguem a rota proposta pelo arrendatário. O que temos aqui são micro-ônibus, esses sim têm sua rota predeterminada e fazem parte do transporte público disponível a qualquer cidadão, mas não posso precisar a quantidade de passageiros que cada micro-ônibus leva.


----------



## airosa

Muito obrigada a todos.

Aqui este meio de transporte se usa muito tanto na cidade, como entre diferentes localidades. Às vezes faz a mesma rota que o autocarro, às vezes tem sua própria, mas sempre determinada. No vidro dianteiro cada um tem número da rota ou nome da localidade. 
Talvez errase com "público", pois pertencem às empresas privadas, mas acho que não deixam de ser públicos, pois somos nós (o público) que os usamos.

Obrigada uma vez mais.

Peço que me corrijam, caso seja necessário.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

airosa said:


> Muito obrigada a todos.
> 
> Aqui este meio de transporte se usa muito tanto na cidade, como entre diferentes localidades. Às vezes faz a mesma rota que o autocarro, às vezes tem sua própria, mas sempre determinada. No vidro dianteiro cada um tem número da rota ou nome da localidade.
> Talvez errase com "público", pois pertencem às empresas privadas, mas acho que não deixam de ser públicos, pois somos nós (o público) que os usamos.
> 
> Obrigada uma vez mais.
> 
> Peço que me corrijam, caso seja necessário.


 
Não errou, não. Por aqui também são chamados _*microbús*_, mas também são conhecidos como *ruletero*. Porém, os carros são mais velhinhos do que o da foto. 

Abraços.


----------



## Mangato

Nalgum pais hispano são conhecidos por busetas. A palavrinha dá pra brincadeira no Brasil


----------



## cpamef

Olha, em Santos (SP), dizem-lhe perua
E em Argentina: Trafic - 

Abraço
Pame


----------



## brasileirinho

Mangato said:


> Nalgum pais hispano são conhecidos por busetas. A palavrinha dá pra brincadeira no Brasil




Acho que é na Colômbia =)


----------



## vf2000

Em Salvador é topic ;-)


----------



## Vanda

No Brasil era topic quando apareceram as primeiras. Agora, aqui em MG também, dizemos van.


----------



## cpamef

cpamef said:


> Olha, em Santos (SP), dizem-lhe perua
> E em Argentina: Trafic - ---> ou também, COMBI
> 
> Abraço
> Pame


----------



## airosa

Acabo de saber que em Angola o nome deste meio de transporte de passageiros é _candonga_. 
Pareceu-me curioso, por que será?


----------



## curlyboy20

No Peru temos as famosas "combis" que a maioria da população (mais do 70% se não me engano) usa diariamente. São pequenas vans que abrangem 16 pessoas mas sempre se enchem. Elas têm uma (longa) rota determinada e sempre têm batidas. 

Também temos ônibus chamados "custers" e são um pouco menores do que os ônibus escolares. Ambos os meios de transporte são de uso público e tem um condutor e também um "cobrador". Quando chegar a casa hoje à noite tentarei pôr umas fotos aqui.


----------



## Vanda

Então, curly, as combis de vocês são as mesmas Kombis nossas? Nos lugares com menos dinheiro circulando, ainda se vê kombis fazendo transportes de pessoas que hoje são quase que tomados pelas vans (kombis melhoradas).


----------



## curlyboy20

Estou no trabalho neste momento e o único site ao qual tenho acesso é WR, então não posso abrir o link agora. Mas as combis aqui circulam em todo Lima, principalmente nas ruas principais.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Vanda said:


> Então, curly, as combis de vocês são as mesmas Kombis nossas? Nos lugares com menos dinheiro circulando, ainda se vê kombis fazendo transportes de pessoas que hoje são quase que tomados pelas vans (kombis melhoradas).


 
Talvez seja coincidencia, pois "Combi" é denominação de um tipo de veículo de carga. Não sei se em alemão, Kombi significa a mesma coisa e tenha por isso dado nome ao modelo.


----------

